# Kenpo Continuum Book Update



## amylong (May 14, 2008)

This is the current (final) list of names of people in the book.

If you're not on the list and you're 'supposed' to be, let me know because this is the list of all the stories I have.

 .Allen Gowdey
  .Amy Long
  .Andre Sims
  .Andrew Pilch
  .Andy Fitzgerald
  .Angel McClure
.Barry Elwood
.Bernard Coleman
  .Bill Wolford
  .Bob Philcox
  .Brad Marshall
  .Brian Duffy
  .C Douglas Hall
  .Carl Totton
  .Chris Babel
  .Chris Davison
  .Craig Lowe
  .Craig McCoy
  .Dana and Gloria Warren
  .Darren Jordaan
  .Dave Coffman
  .David Calhoun
  .David Crouch
  .David Sztajer
  .Daylene Pilch
  .Ed Bilski
  .Ed Downey
  .Elaine Christensen
  .Elaine Warrener
  .Eric Puckett
  .Frank Soto
  .Gary Hooper
  .Gary Ronemus
  .Gene Wright
  .Gerald Saucier
  .Gil Hibben
  Gordon Buck
  .Graham Lelliott
  .Greg Cole 
  .Greg Duke
  .Hans Hesselmann
  .Ingmar Johansson
  .Jack Morris
  .Jamie Seabrook
  .Jason Arnold
  .Jason Brick
  .Jason Bugg
  .Jason Farnsworth
  .Jason Jones
  .Jeremy Howden
  .Jim Park
  .Joa Schwinn
  .Joe Morgan
  .Joe Palanzo
  .John Ellis
  .John Tieman
  .Jose Guiterrez
  .Joseph Ferraccio
  .Josh Ryer
  .Katherine Little
  .Kelly Clements
  .Ken Relf
  .Kevin Barley
  .Kevin Mills
  .Kris Adrian
  .Kurt Vansickle
  .Lee Novikoff
  .Lee Sprague
  .Marc Wolpert
  .Marcel de Jong
  .Mark Schiffman
  .Mark Wilkins
  .Martin Seck
  .Marty Zaninovich
  .Mary Rodriquez
  .Maurice Mahon
  .Melody Mitchell
  .Michael Deslongchamps
  .Michael Squatrito
  .Michael Miller
  .Michel Friedman
  .Mike Ilderton
  .Mike Lambert
  .Mike Winkeljohn
  .Mills Crenshaw
  .Milt Guinette
  .Norm Rolando
  .Pat Munk
  .Patrick Kennedy
  .Paul Wilkins
  .Ray Arquilla
  .Rebecca Knight
  .Tavo Crutchfield
  .Mike Seigel
  .Renee Neal
  .Rich Hale
  .Richard Butler
  .Richard Matthews
  .Richard Post
  .Rick Stone
  .Robert Ray
  .Rocky Ludden
  .Ron Chapel
  .Ron Nakamoto
  .Rudy Corrales
  .Scott French
  .Sean Waugh
  .Shawn Knight
  .Shay Paget
  .Stephanie Hammond
  .Steve Arsenault
  .Steve Casamento
  .Steve McCoy
  .Tara Turnbull
  .Ted Sumner
  .Tom Kelly
  .Tony Dunne
  .Vinton Koklich
  .Wade Wilbourn
  .Walter Justice
  .Yosh Furuya
  .Yvonne Neiman
*.Joseph Morgan
*.Angel Romero-McClure
*.Greg McAuliffe
*.Bernard Strickland

There are a few people's pictures I'm having trouble locating. I think Edmund has some of them, but I'm not sure. If you are on this list, please send me a picture at kenpokaratechick@gmail.com, even if you already sent it. I've sent an email to Edmund to get any other portraits he might have, but better to have it twice then not at all.

Craig Lowe
Allen Gowdey
Andy Fitzgerald
Frank Soto
Gil Hibben
Graham Lelliott
Jason Farnsworth
Joa Schwinn
Jose Guiterrez
Kris Adrian
Michael Deslongchamp
Mike Friedman
Mike Seigel
Tony Dunne
Greg McAuliffe

Also, Rudy Coralles - I have a picture but no bio.

I'm not taking any new entries at this time.


----------

